# WTE - Wedgetail Mining



## AussiePaul72 (30 September 2007)

Does anyone know much about Wedgetail Mining Ltd (WTE)? 
I came across WTE which seems to have been concentrated on gold but by chance seems to have come across a potentially world-class moly resource which they have called the Millenium prospect. Initial results seem to suggest that the Millenium prospect could be a resource in an order greater than the world-class Spinifex Ridge deposit being conducted by Moly Mines Ltd (MOL). The WTE Millenium project is located about 115km to the south of the MOL Spinifex deposit.
WTE is on my watch list (currently trading at 17c) but i'd be interested to know what others think of this one.


----------



## Sean K (1 October 2007)

*Re: Molybdenum - next hot commodity?*



AussiePaul72 said:


> Does anyone know much about Wedgetail Mining Ltd (WTE)?
> I came across WTE which seems to have been concentrated on gold but by chance seems to have come across a potentially world-class moly resource which they have called the Millenium prospect. Initial results seem to suggest that the Millenium prospect could be a resource in an order greater than the world-class Spinifex Ridge deposit being conducted by Moly Mines Ltd (MOL). The WTE Millenium project is located about 115km to the south of the MOL Spinifex deposit.
> WTE is on my watch list (currently trading at 17c) but i'd be interested to know what others think of this one.



Hi Paul. Interesting. When are they going to drill test the system? All they state is "a campaign of concerted drilling over the coming months." Bit vague. Will be interesting to see how it developes.


----------



## Sean K (1 October 2007)

*WTE - Wedgetail Mining Limited*

Thread starter for Wedgetail. 

May have a decent Moly prospect called the Millenium Prospect similar to Spinifix Ridge.

More research required............

Thanks Paul.

Wedgetail web site


----------



## vert (1 October 2007)

have had a spec buy recomendation on this for the last month from sonray. the moly looks promising and with gold production soon they could have some cash flow to fund the future drilling and possible development of a very large moly deposit. would be nice to find out when they are going to start drilling.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (6 November 2007)

Millenium Moly Project presentation released yesterday by WTE to present to selected brokers and investors over the next couple of months. This project seems to have a lot of potential. Been on my watch list for quite a while now ... unfortunately funds tied up at present ... one to continue to watch though!!


----------

